# Help! My Goat got into our barn!



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 10, 2015)

One of my goats, Kendall, got into our barn where we store all our grain, alfalfa, etc. there is an old trough in the barn that has a lot of chicken food in it. Kendall had access to it, and she is crazy about grain, and so probably ate as much as she wanted.

Is there anything I can give her to help her so she doesn't bloat? I have heard that you can give cows baking powder (or baking soda, I forgot which one) if they get into grain, what about goats?


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 10, 2015)

Baking soda, let her eat as much as she wants of it.  Watch her for looking uncomfortable, not wanting to stand, panting.  If she bloats you will see/feel her belly get fuller/harder.  You can drench her with baking soda and water mix also, but I would get in contact with a vet just in case.

Hopefully one of the experts on here chimes in.  Good Luck!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 10, 2015)

I forgot, burping and farting are good, if she is doing these things she is getting the excess gas out, which is what causes bloat.  Massaging her belly and throat will help move the gas out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 10, 2015)

http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/29/#.VclLWPlViko


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you HeidiO & Goat Whisperer!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 11, 2015)

I just had this happen with one of mine a few weeks ago. It was about 24 hours before she was obviously sick but she never bloated. If she goes off feed or just acts off then you have a problem and you need to treat her with 1/2c of baking soda in 1 gallon of water and start drenching her. You need to get that into her ASAP as her rumen will be acidic and you need it to not be. You can also use a boluse called Laxade if you can find them; you would dissolve it in about 16 oz of water and drench them.  

If she goes off feed you really need to talk to your vet, it can kill them. It took mine almost a week to recover. Listen for rumen sounds, that is important.

Scours are a good thing BTW.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 11, 2015)

How's she doing today?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 11, 2015)

She looks fine right now - she's acting normal, and she's eating and drinking. Yesterday she ate a few teaspoons of baking soda.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 11, 2015)

has she been vaccinated with CDT?  i would be as worried about enterotoxaemia as i would about bloat.  sounds like she and you got off lucky.  so glad she is doing better.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 11, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> has she been vaccinated with CDT?  i would be as worried about enterotoxaemia as i would about bloat.  sounds like she and you got off lucky.  so glad she is doing better.


I was going to mention that but then got busy....Glad you posted! 

I would order the anti-toxin @Goatgirl47 Its great to have on hand and it can save your goat from an awful death.

@babsbag, you told me your experience with this, any advice?  Where did you order it from?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know if she's been vaccinated with CDT. 

Today I put her in the goat stanchion and massaged her left side, and her belly made a gurgling sound. She still looks fine.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 11, 2015)

Glad she is doing okay. 

Please read up on enterotoxaemia. I know a ND breeder that lost I believe it was 9 bucks last year. They only lost a few to bloat but the rest were from enterotoxaemia They were nice goats too, the one bucks litter mate sibling (buck) sold for just under $9,000 I believe (@ one of the ADGA sales).


----------



## babsbag (Aug 12, 2015)

I ordered the antitoxin from Santa Cruz Animal Health, it was hard to find that year. I will always have some on hand when I have kids on the ground.

If your doe is still eating and acting ok she is most likely going to be fine.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 12, 2015)

She is still acting normal. 

@Goat Whisperer I will look it up as soon as possible, thanks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 12, 2015)

Glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------

